# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  در ثبت نام کنکور ،کادر مربوط به نام خانوادگیم زرده

## Fawzi

*سلام دوستان کمکم کنید 
من توی ستجش ثبتنام شدم و کد 16رقمی وشماره پرونده بهم اس شده ....خواستم برم ویرایش ک کنکور زبان هم ثبت نام کنم متوجه شدم کادر مربوط به نام خانوادگیم زرده اما بقیه کادرا سفیده ازشمام اینطوریه یا فقط من اینجوریم؟؟؟* :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ata.beheshti

چیز خاصی نیس

----------


## Uncertain

مال منم اینجوریه چقد سخت میگیرین...

----------


## lily7

برای منم همین جوری بود
نگران نباش.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

وای خدایا من سال 93کنکورثبت نام کردم اصلااینقدوسواس نداشتم  عین هلو ثبت نام  کردم نمیدونم شماهاچه جوری آدمایی هستید :Yahoo (77):

----------

